# TTXGP Infineon Race 2012



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Race was held May 6, 2012. Team Lightning fielded 2 electric motorcycles. Our 2011 chassis. #80 with Michael Barnes and #89 with Tim Hunt. 8 lap race Sunday morning won by Barnes on #80. 9 lap race Sunday afternoon won by Hunt on #89. Barnes should have new track record for electric at or around 1:47. Waiting for official times. Barnes also ran the Harley XR1200 in a race that day and won it with comparable lap times.

Good race results for Lightning, Barnes and Hunt (and major also ). Hopefully I can post more later.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvaJ4MXPqP0


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations on the successful weekend. And a Great video! I'd love to hear/see more about the weekend when you have a chance. What's up with Turn 1? That's an odd line, it looks like there are cones set up, is there a forced chicane there? I haven't raced there since it was repaved several years ago, I'm sure a lot has changed...


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats Major (and team) - nice work.

Nice pic too, not a Zero to be seen


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jozzer said:


> Congrats Major (and team) - nice work.
> 
> Nice pic too, not a Zero to be seen


Thanks Jozz,

Yep zero Zeros in that pic  Here's a few more from my camera.




















Here's the podium after the morning race. 2 Lightnings 1st & 2nd in the TTXGP Class and 2 Zeros 1st & 2nd in the eSuperstock Spec Class.



















Our paddock with bikes on charge.

We did win both races. But it was a challenging event for us. Both #80 and #89 had some issues. However it was worse for the Brammo Icon Team. They are defending NA TTXGP champions with Steve Atlas the pilot from last year. They claimed improved power and lower weight this season. Steve ran a couple pretty fast laps in the first practice on Friday. But then took a nasty highside spill. Busted up the bike and himself as well with injuries to his back and ribs.

Steve went to the hospital and was released later. Brammo took the bike off site for repairs. They returned Saturday just before qualifying and put Steve Rapp on the repaired bike. Rapp was competing on gassers at the event and was the pilot for Mission at Laguna Seca with their stellar performance last year. So he knew electric, but was his first time on the Brammo as far as I know. Rapp pushed the bike hard and logged a 1:57.133 on his 2nd lap. But the repaired bike threw him off just a lap or so later breaking his wrist. So Brammo and the 2 Steves packed it in for the weekend.

Lightning #80 came close to throwing Barnes over the top when a fastener failed during practice and caused the chain to lock the rear wheel at speed. Fortunately Barney saved it. Thanks dude. However our repair for him was less than perfect and another fastener problem caused a loose sprocket and a DNF in race 2.

Lightning #89 experienced electrical glitches giving us headaches. It sat Hunt on the side of the track for several laps in race 1. Also kept us busy chasing electric bugs right up to race 2. Changed the twist grip throttle like 30 minutes before grid call. Good enough 

Race control also had glitches. Transponder trouble on our bikes. They did clock Barnes at 1:47.553 manually for the pole position.* I think that is 8 seconds faster than Brammo's record from last year. 

So aside from a few problems, the Lightning bikes ran strong. 

major

edit*....The video has Barnes qualifying at 1:43.553.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Great pics and play by play thanks Major.

Are there going to be any more events in California this year?

Brock,
www.winzeracer.com


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

winzeracer said:


> Great pics and play by play thanks Major.
> 
> Are there going to be any more events in California this year?
> 
> ...


Nice layout Major. Congrats on the achievement. Great pictures. That video was amazing! I found myself tilting my head back and forth with the corner leans... wow. What speeds do they hit on the straight aways???


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

winzeracer said:


> Are there going to be any more events in California this year?


There is an FIM ePower scheduled for the US Grand Prix MotoGP event at Laguna Seca on July 28-29. This has been the best electric motorcycle race of the season for the last 2 years worldwide in my opinion. Hopefully it will shine again this year.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> What speeds do they hit on the straight aways???


Don't know for sure. IIRC, lap average was over 70 mph. I think front straight saw us up around 110 mph. Sometimes on one wheel


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats on the record!! Oh whow on the wheelies at high speed !


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Major. Any reports coming from the TTXGP recently held in Portland OR? You must have been there... yes, no?

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> Hey Major. Any reports coming from the TTXGP recently held in Portland OR? You must have been there... yes, no?
> 
> Cheers,
> Gary


Frodus was there.......... http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75606

Team Lightning did not attend.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Major, Lighting Motorcycles use Remy motors and Rhinehart motion inverters, correct?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> Major, Lighting Motorcycles use Remy motors and Rhinehart motion inverters, correct?


The race bikes do, yes.


----------

